# gmirror woes



## Weaseal (Feb 14, 2009)

I made a RAID-1 setup with gmirror.  It's 2 120-GB SATA disks.
The array seems to be breaking a lot.  From dmesg:
	
	



```
subdisk6: detached
ad6: detached
GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: provider ad6 disconnected.
ad6: 114473MB <Seagate ST3120827AS 3.42> at ata3-master SATA150
GEOM_MIRROR: Device gm0: rebuilding provider ad6
```
I've noticed that after it finishes rebuilding the array, when I reboot, the last thing it prints to the monitor is something about "array destroyed." -- it seems to happen every time the system is rebooted.
	
	



```
$ gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  DEGRADED  ad8
                      ad6 (33%)
```


```
$ uname -mrs
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p2 amd64
```


----------



## rghq (Feb 14, 2009)

Had exactly the same problem in i386, after each reboot or shutdown. For now - didn't found a solution too.

Oh - upgraded from 7.0 to 7.1 without any errors during the upgrade, the mirror was set on a 7.0 system if this maybe helps.


----------



## brd@ (Feb 15, 2009)

It sounds like a problem with the disk. You might run the tools against the disk provided by the manufacturer. You might also check the cables to make sure they are snug or just replace them.


----------



## rghq (Feb 15, 2009)

Did this and there were no problems reported. Very weird


----------



## Weaseal (Feb 16, 2009)

The hard drives check out OK with Seagate's tools.  All cables OK.


----------



## pablo (Feb 16, 2009)

Try to swap (or replace ad6 if you have another one) 1) disk and 2) cable and 3) power cable or connect disk as ad5 & ad7.


----------



## honk (Feb 18, 2009)

Known problem... What do you do inside of the gm0? Maybe Geli encryption (had the same problem when encrypting all slices within gm0, only)? Have a look at kern/113957 Problem is not really solved yet.


----------

